# Training Advice for Training groups



## Elchief (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello,

I am new to the Russian Martial arts and would like to seek the advice of others who have traveled down the path I want to travel. I have a few training partners whom working off the videos with, and we are seeking the advice of others. 

1) Does anyone have a video clip of the proper way to do rolls in Systema? We have been unable to find a rolling instruction in any of the systema video.

2) Suggestions for putting together a training curriculum?

3) Things to work on to be better prepared for the Summer camp in Canada?

4) Suggestions for a fitness routine for our group here in Cleveland, Ohio?
|
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Roland (Apr 26, 2004)

The Ground Fighting Tapes, especially the first one, have some great examples on how to teach and use falling and rolling!
I highly recommend them, they have helped me a ton!!

They are available on Vladimir's web site!


----------



## RachelK (Apr 29, 2004)

I suggest Offensive Rolling, a clip you can find over on the Hamilton RMA site. Here's a link:
http://groups.msn.com/RMAHamilton/videoclips.msnw
I only have a few of the videotapes so I can't offer suggestions as to which show rolling. Perhaps ask a Systema teacher to demonstrate for you.
Good luck and best wishes,
Rachel


----------



## Clive (Apr 30, 2004)

Elchief said:
			
		

> 1) Does anyone have a video clip of the proper way to do rolls in Systema? We have been unable to find a rolling instruction in any of the systema video.
> 
> 2) Suggestions for putting together a training curriculum?
> 
> ...



1. Groundfighting
2. Never do the same thing twice
3. Everything
4. Breathing, push-ups, squats, leg raises, sit-ups. Vary number, frequency and time.


----------



## Elchief (May 1, 2004)

Thank you all for the good advice!


----------



## NoSuchChick (May 10, 2004)

Elchief,

You can also get in touch with a Systema instructor by phone or email, even if they do not live close to you, and sometimes you can get mentored that way.  I know that Arthur Sennott in Boston (my instructor) mentors students long-distance.  PM me if you would like more info, or of course feel free to get in touch with any Systema instructor.  There is a lot of knowledge there...

Good luck to you!

Jennifer


----------



## Brian King (May 13, 2004)

Good advice so far. I would add try getting the NY seminar tape and the exercise and fitness tapes for some ideas on warm-ups and different exercises and drills. Also read different forums looking for reviews on the different seminars being held by the different instructors. There was a great review on one of Vladimir's seminars on aikiweb. It has been awhile but it is likely still there somewhere. 

Have fun and don't get to caught up in the 'doing the techniques'. Don't be afraid of making mistakes, in fact go out of your way to make mistakes. You learn alot from the screw ups and by not being afraid of them you learn how to take advantage of those situations after you screwed up. Remember that it isn't competition with your partners but you are there to help each other learn.

Also at the end of class it is improtant to circle up and talk a little about the class. Have everyone say something about the class. Something they liked, something they didn't like, a drill that they learned from, a thank you to their training partners any questions that they might have, whatever. This forces everybody to mentally review the days class and allows everyone to see the various drills and exercises through a different set of eyes and different perspectives.
It also free's up people to ask questions that they might not have asked otherwise. It is also a great way to let go of any negative reaction to some of the drills that people might have and to help foster cooperation and respect.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian King

Brad S the Systema instructor from Colorado is giving a seminar in Ohio May 16th. Info on Vlads site here http://www.russianmartialart.com/ma...ID=58&osCsid=834d8a2498c0ed1ef2287948c74c95bb

if the link doesn't work it is under the announcements section. GO to this.
Brian


----------

